# Calvin College & Northwestern (Minn.)



## imaresqd1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Does anyone have any info/opinions about either school? I know that Billy Graham was the president at UNW a long time ago but don't know much else. Looking for recent info/opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 10, 2015)

The ship of Reformed orthodoxy sailed a long time ago from Calvin...


----------



## Mr. Bultitude (Mar 10, 2015)

Wes is definitely correct. I know nothing about Northwestern, but I assume if it had Billy Graham at the helm that it's broadly evangelical. Calvin stands in the reformed tradition (I use the term tradition loosely here; it traces its lineage through the reformed line and my impression is that most of its faculty and students are from reformed stock) but it's been infected by liberalism. Many of my friends have gone to Calvin and, though the perspective of many of its faculty takes getting used to, most of them seem very grateful for the education they received there. Just be careful and know that the fact that it's affiliated with the CRC doesn't mean much (or means _too_ much, if you prefer. ) One of my friends reported that in his first week of classes there a professor said something like, "We have to admit that _some_ parts of the Gospels are true."


----------



## mvdm (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm a Calvin grad and I concur with Wes.


----------



## mjmacvey (Mar 10, 2015)

I graduated from UNW (formerly known as NWC). It is evangelical and non-denominational, and fairly conservative (regarding inerrancy, etc.). Though I think things have changed to some extent, when I was at UNW the Bible faculty was dominated by Dallas Seminary/progressive-dispensationalist type folks with a few calvinistic guys mixed in (thankfully I was more influenced by the latter). John Piper and Bethlehem Baptist Church has also had some influence within the student body and faculty. They recently hired a former PCA minister, Ian Hewitson, who is a close friend and ardent defender of Norman Shepherd. 

Not sure what else you are looking for, but you are welcome to contact me: [email protected]


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 10, 2015)

My wife got saved at Calvin. 

Let me say it again, My wife got saved at Calvin. 

One more time... My wife. Got SAVED. AT Calvin! 

Meaning... she started as an unbeliever. And was born again THERE. 

SAVED. 

B
O
R
N

A
G
A
I
N. 

Really. It's true.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 11, 2015)

Calvin has some outstanding faculty and is reputed to produce first rank grads.
It would not fit into the PB idea of confessional orthodoxy, however.

When in Grand Rapids a couple of years ago, I saw a handbill advertising some kind of gay emphasis week or some such thing at Calvin. In the last couple of years they had op-ed pieces in their student newspaper, Chimes, in support of gay marriage.

And, they are somewhat noted for their more progressive views on evolution and Christianity.

I am impressed that Mrs. Eshelman was born again at Calvin.

And, how can you put a price on being so close to the great Reformation scholar, Richard Muller?


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 11, 2015)

Unless I am mistaken, students at Puritan Reformed Seminary get access to Calvin Seminary's excellent library, including the Meter Center for Reformation Studies. Best of both worlds: orthodox professors and a great library. That might be a better route.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 11, 2015)

Calvin Coll has a legacy; that can't be denied. of course, Plantinga isn't there any more but one can only fathom the glories of the library.


----------

